# Brass stuck in sizing die



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

I got 3 stuck within 5 min. and couldnt get the last one out any suggestions?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

To remove the casing. Spray some penetrating oil on it like kroil or something like that and let it sit over night keep adding every few hrs until you go to bed then in the morning before you go to work add some more. Then when you get some take that die with some leather or something over the top of it and place it in vice. Then with a vice grips on as tight as you can get them just work it back and forth and it will come right out.

You can also buy a stuck shell removal kit but I have found the above method works well when I get a little sparing on lube.

Once you are free put everything togeather and then use more lube.

Chuck Norris once ate an entire bottle of sleeping pills. They made him blink.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Well if you got 3 stuck within 5 mins, I'm assuming you have a way to get them out, either that or three die sets. What kind of lube do you use? If you're not using Hornady One Shot, I would highly reccomend it. When you switch to it make sure you clean your dies really well and spray a little shot of the stuff in the die before you start sizing too. For lubing the cases I stand a bunch of them up in a pan and spray them all evenly from one side and then turn the pan 180 degrees and spray them all again. Give them a minute to dry and size away. I've never had a stuck case using the one shot.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I'll second the using the one shot lube. I prefer to put them in a zip lock bag, squirt a little in, and I do mean a little it doesn't take much. Close it up and shake the bag around.

Most of the die makers have stuck case remover kits, except Lee, as you can use a center punch and the deprime pin to drive it out.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Everyone gets a case stuck in a die sooner or later, which is why I consider a Stuck Case Remover to be an essential piece of gear. RCBS's works great, and I recommend it.

I haven't had the luck the others have with One Shot. Seems to me it works best with short, smaller brass like 223, 250's, 243, ect. In fact most of my stuck cases were using One Shot on long/big brass like 270, 7MM Mag, 300 RUM, 338 Mag and so forth.

Even though it's more mess, I much prefer a lube pad and to roll the cases by hand. I get a more uniform coverage and know exactly how much is going on the cases..


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

This might be another good one for a sticky.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Try sizing wax and you will never go back to any of those lubes again.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Well played, Plainsman... :beer:


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Morning Fellow Reloading Enthusiasts,

One trick you might try:

If you can unscrew the top nut off (the one holds the deprimer punch)
and/or remove the deprimer assembly (all done carefully) some die are
different (I use Lee dies)

After removal, take a small diameter long punch (that will make
it through to the bottom of the case)

just strike the punch and cartridge should pop out.

If not you will have to use a cartridge puller, drill and tap set.


----------

